# Akron area......



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

If we ever get any ice, I'm going to try ice fishing in the Akron area. I'm a knowledgeable ice fisherman with too much gear. Kind of overwhelming looking at the maps of your local water on picking a starting point. Any advice is appreciated. This is a 3 hour drive for me, so I will be hoteling it. Panfish is my normal target. If there is a group of OGF'rs that dont mind me tagging along.....even better. Good luck on the 2020 ice if it happens.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

BuckeyeTom said:


> If we ever get any ice, I'm going to try ice fishing in the Akron area. I'm a knowledgeable ice fisherman with too much gear. Kind of overwhelming looking at the maps of your local water on picking a starting point. Any advice is appreciated. This is a 3 hour drive for me, so I will be hoteling it. Panfish is my normal target. If there is a group of OGF'rs that dont mind me tagging along.....even better. Good luck on the 2020 ice if it happens.


Myself, bobberbucket, swone, and many others would be more than happy to let you tag along. You should come up for our meet n greet ice fishin day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Much appreciated! I live down in southern ohio. Got a kid going to college up there. Just let me know when u guys do it and I'll try to make it


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Shoot me a pm when your coming. Your more than welcome to tag along! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Weekdays are best for me but I can sometimes get out on the weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Like I said much appreciated! Now someone turn the thermostat down. We are 65 and windy down here. Lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

As soon as we got ice you are more than welcome to join us. Like Dave I do most my fishing during the week but do some on weekends too.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

More than welcome to tag along with me also.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a great post...I want to thank you guys for help'in out
Buckeye Tom... Put'in kids thru college is a major ordeal.
Fish'in Time...Eases the pain.. Been-there-done-that.. with four.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> This is a great post...I want to thank you guys for help'in out
> Buckeye Tom... Put'in kids thru college is a major ordeal.
> Fish'in Time...Eases the pain.. Been-there-done-that.. with four.


Hit me up with pm when your ready to get um! More them welcome to tag along!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I will also throw my hat in the ring, I will be really glad to show you what little I know


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Helluva response! I'm humbled by your willingness to let me tag along. Sounds like a good time for an OGF/Portage Lakes get together if Mother Nature will give us some ice! Thank all of you!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

If Swone shows you what little he knows should take about 5 minutes maybe 10 minutes tops. Make for a really short fishing trip.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Im hoping to make the trip out that way myself this year. I only started ice fishing 4 or 5 years ago in pennsyltucky. Mostly on shenango and pymie. Made my first trip to skeeter last year and ended up with around 18 keeper bluegills and 9 legal crappie. Hoping to be able to get out this year but now i need a hernia repair that just may knock my season out for the year


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> If Swone shows you what little he knows should take about 5 minutes maybe 10 minutes tops. Make for a really short fishing trip.


‘Jokes on you, we all know it would be a matter of seconds, but then I start telling my “back in the day” stories and then it would seem like days or weeks


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

“so there I am at the first lollapalooza, and I’m standing right in front of the mosh pit, and NIN comes on and _*everybody*_ bumrushes it...”


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, how come I’ve never been invited out to ice fish with everyone! Lol
I’ve been wanting to hit moggie and wingfoot this year


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> Hey, how come I’ve never been invited out to ice fish with everyone! Lol
> I’ve been wanting to hit moggie and wingfoot this year


shouldn’t you be showing me places to go?!?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

But you’re officially invited, we got to do something to induce a polar vortex!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

swone said:


> But you’re officially invited, we got to do something to induce a polar vortex!


I’ll show you my spots broski! No worries. And I have been using the law of attraction to induce the polar vortex. Everyone should be thinking about ice fishing with deep thoughts of hooking into trophy pike and walleye right before bed. Keep those negative thoughts of no ice out of your mind gentlemen.


----------

